# Strike one...



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

I went to a local dealer yesterday to drive the '05 GTO. Loved it, and then some. Sales rep asked me last night what it would take to get me to do a deal righ there on the spot (imagine that). I told him he'd have to get me the right color combination that I wanted (black/red). Then I told him what I wanted for my trade-in, and I told him I wanted the employee discout on the GTO. What I want for my trade-in is above wholesale.

He said he'd look into it and all that jazz. I gave him my office number at work and left it at that. So this clown calls me right at about 9 am this morning, asking me if I've "slept on" the GTO, and if I'm ready to come in and do a deal. I ask him if he has the car that I asked for. He says he doesn't but he'll get it for me if I come down. I then tell him I'll be on my down there momentarily, if he agrees to my asking price on my current car (2001 Audi S4), as well as the employee discount price on the Goat.

He proceeded to ask me if I was really ready to buy a car, or if I was just going around doing test drives and wasting everyone's time. He tells me that in 12 years of selling cars he's never had to deal with someone as delusional as me, he was still laughing when he hung up on me.

Now, I'll be the first to admit that I'm driving a fairly hard bargain. I'm not in a "must buy now" situation, so I can afford to play for a bit to try and get as good a deal as I can. Even if I had been completely unreasonable with him, the manner in which he treated me was just not acceptable in my book. Oh well, it's his loss. I will buy a GTO in the near future, but it won't be from him.

I can't wait until I have the car, but I won't get into it by making a bad financial decision.
:cheers


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

im still waiting for a return call from a salesman at morrissey pontiac in rockville centre ny. i told him a dealer in texas was offering a total of i think 7k off (oct 04). he said he would do 3k off and if i belived i could get 7k off, go to texas. I gave him my info and asked him to call me when he could do better, i then faxed him the ad from the texas dealer when i got home. i bought the car 6 or 7 weeks later from a different dealer for 8 off plus 5k of gm card money.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Furyan-

That dealer couldn't give a rats ass about you. Reading your post just makes me cringe at the whole method of new car sales. All new car manufacturers should be ashamed of what the general public has to go through in order to buy their products. It's truly an embarrassment. I pray for the day that new cars are a fixed cost commodity.

If I could offer any advise I'd beg you to just wait and buy slightly used from a private seller. If I had the hindsight I would have done the same.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I had a great experience with my dealer picking up my car. I told them what I wanted for my car and they got right about there for it. Then I told them what I wanted to pay and they went under that. It couldn't get any easier.


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> Furyan-
> 
> That dealer couldn't give a rats ass about you. Reading your post just makes me cringe at the whole method of new car sales. All new car manufacturers should be ashamed of what the general public has to go through in order to buy their products. It's truly an embarrassment. I pray for the day that new cars are a fixed cost commodity.
> 
> If I could offer any advise I'd beg you to just wait and buy slightly used from a private seller. If I had the hindsight I would have done the same.


I'm tempted to do just that, I got into my S4 that way, and I swore I'd never buy a new car off a lot again. Then I met the '05 GTO and the employee discount plan, and I was tempted. 

LIVEVIL, I don't suppose you live in Southern California and could tell me what dealer you went to? I'm sure they'd like the referral from ya if it works out.

Thanks for the comments everyone, I appreciate it very much!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Furyan said:


> LIVEVIL, I don't suppose you live in Southern California and could tell me what dealer you went to? I'm sure they'd like the referral from ya if it works out.


What's up Furyan? I bought my goat at Hardin Pontiac in Anaheim and the whole process was smooth and painless. I gave my asking price and I was sold the car for a few hundred dollars below what I was willing to pay. I was even given the $500 Active duty/reserve duty military discount for being a Department of Defense/Federal employee. A contractor to be exact. What a great experience!

Why not give them a try? What do you have to lose? Ask for Sharon Peterson, 714.635.2020. She's a great person to deal with. And she's not bad on the eyes either  .

Good luck!


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry, I'm on the East Coast


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> What's up Furyan? I bought my goat at Hardin Pontiac in Anaheim and the whole process was smooth and painless. I gave my asking price and I was sold the car for a few hundred dollars below what I was willing to pay. I was even given the $500 Active duty/reserve duty military discount for being a Department of Defense/Federal employee. A contractor to be exact. What a great experience!
> 
> Why not give them a try? What do you have to lose? Ask for Sharon Peterson, 714.635.2020. She's a great person to deal with. And she not bad on the eyes either  .
> 
> Good luck!


well i had to give up 2 kiddneys my right arm and one of my testis to get my deal :willy: :rofl:


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> What's up Furyan? I bought my goat at Hardin Pontiac in Anaheim and the whole process was smooth and painless. I gave my asking price and I was sold the car for a few hundred dollars below what I was willing to pay. I was even given the $500 Active duty/reserve duty military discount for being a Department of Defense/Federal employee. A contractor to be exact. What a great experience!
> 
> Why not give them a try? What do you have to lose? Ask for Sharon Peterson, 714.635.2020. She's a great person to deal with. And she not bad on the eyes either  .
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for the heads up. I'm going to give her a call today or tomorrow.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> well i had to give up 2 kiddneys my right arm and one of my testis to get my deal :willy: :rofl:


Right or left testicle?

I was told by one saleman that the down payment didn't help as far as them lowering the price of the car. To that, I say "Bull$hit". When I went from $10,000 down to $25,000 down I could here zippers dropping and the sound of Vaseline being applied. I'm just glad I had females working with me  .


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Furyan said:


> I went to a local dealer yesterday to drive the '05 GTO. Loved it, and then some. Sales rep asked me last night what it would take to get me to do a deal righ there on the spot (imagine that). I told him he'd have to get me the right color combination that I wanted (black/red). Then I told him what I wanted for my trade-in, and I told him I wanted the employee discout on the GTO. What I want for my trade-in is above wholesale.
> 
> He said he'd look into it and all that jazz. I gave him my office number at work and left it at that. So this clown calls me right at about 9 am this morning, asking me if I've "slept on" the GTO, and if I'm ready to come in and do a deal. I ask him if he has the car that I asked for. He says he doesn't but he'll get it for me if I come down. I then tell him I'll be on my down there momentarily, if he agrees to my asking price on my current car (2001 Audi S4), as well as the employee discount price on the Goat.
> 
> ...


When you do finally get the car you want.... take a drive on over to the bastard that hung up on you. Ask to see him and the sales manager... Tell the manager what he did, and point to your car and tell the manager HE lost a sale. I did it.... and I gotta tell ya, it feels good when they start stammering and you turn and walk out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I FRIGGIN' HATE CAR SALESMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry, had to get that off my chest.....


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

American car dealers are still playing by an ancient rule book when it comes to sales tactics. I tried to buy mine locallly here Florida but to no avail. They had 7+ on the lot, all marked up $3000 over sticker! I told them no friggin way was I gonna pad their pockets to that degree and walked. I made them a fair offer and they acted like they were doing ME the favor of selling me a car. Needless to say I went out of state, KY in fact to a small town dealership that was dripping with southern hospitality. I couldn't have been more pleased and even gave the sales guy a TIP! The GTO is the first "American" car I've bought in over 10 yrs and I only bought it because UAW workers had nothing to do with it.... G'day Mate! LOL European marque dealers treat YOU like a valued customer, don't try to shove some payment down your throat and move on to the next unsupecting victim. It's no wonder the big Three are heading down the drain financially.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I FRIGGIN' HATE CAR SALESMAN
> 
> Sorry, had to get that off my chest.....


 :agree 

And yet you surround yourself with them!


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

I received a phone call from the sales manager at the dealership where I test drove last night. This man obviously knows what he is doing when it comes to customer service and sales. We had about a 30 minute conversation about my S4, as well as the GTO. He started out by asking me about the test drive. I ultimately told him about the conversation I had with his salesman this morning, and how I felt about the salesman and the dealership afterwards. The sales manager apologized profusely, he basically said all the right things to get me to come back to see him personally to see if we can't work out a deal. I set up a time with him for Friday afternoon. He asked if he could personally do an evaluation/appraisal of my car. I gladly agreed to that, and accepted his offer to deal with him exclusively on the GTO, if it gets to that point. I told him I would be reasonable, but wouldn't bend over and lube myself just to get into the Goat. He seemed to appreciate my candor, he better take me seriously too, or he'll be disappointed when I walk away from an "OK" deal. "OK" is not good enough, if he wants to earn my business at this point, I want a "GOOD" deal

Thank you for comiserating, gentlemen. :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Furyan said:


> I received a phone call from the sales manager at the dealership where I test drove last night. This man obviously knows what he is doing when it comes to customer service and sales. We had about a 30 minute conversation about my S4, as well as the GTO. He started out by asking me about the test drive. I ultimately told him about the conversation I had with his salesman this morning, and how I felt about the salesman and the dealership afterwards. The sales manager apologized profusely, he basically said all the right things to get me to come back to see him personally to see if we can't work out a deal. I set up a time with him for Friday afternoon. He asked if he could personally do an evaluation/appraisal of my car. I gladly agreed to that, and accepted his offer to deal with him exclusively on the GTO, if it gets to that point. I told him I would be reasonable, but wouldn't bend over and lube myself just to get into the Goat. He seemed to appreciate my candor, he better take me seriously too, or he'll be disappointed when I walk away from an "OK" deal. "OK" is not good enough, if he wants to earn my business at this point, I want a "GOOD" deal
> 
> Thank you for comiserating, gentlemen. :cheers


Good Luck Furyan. If he doesnt deal, remove the welding goggles and let him look into your shine job.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Furyan said:


> I went to a local dealer yesterday to drive the '05 GTO. Loved it, and then some. Sales rep asked me last night what it would take to get me to do a deal righ there on the spot (imagine that). I told him he'd have to get me the right color combination that I wanted (black/red). Then I told him what I wanted for my trade-in, and I told him I wanted the employee discout on the GTO. What I want for my trade-in is above wholesale.
> 
> He said he'd look into it and all that jazz. I gave him my office number at work and left it at that. So this clown calls me right at about 9 am this morning, asking me if I've "slept on" the GTO, and if I'm ready to come in and do a deal. I ask him if he has the car that I asked for. He says he doesn't but he'll get it for me if I come down. I then tell him I'll be on my down there momentarily, if he agrees to my asking price on my current car (2001 Audi S4), as well as the employee discount price on the Goat.
> 
> ...


You must have run into one of the neanderthal ancestors of the modern car salesman. Most dealerships have changed their sales system these days. I got my GTO at invoice back in March (no employee discount then) plus 3.9% financing. I also asked for and got a few hundred bucks over wholesale for my Volvo. The whole negotiation took about 30 minutes with no bovine excrement or insults. I was pleasantly surprised to see a domestic dealer acting professionally. Stick to your plan. You don't need a new car. They do need a sale to make a living.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> :agree
> 
> And yet you surround yourself with them!


Yes, but they are on the _OTHER_ side of the dealership...... :lol:


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

LIVEVIL said:


> Sorry, I'm on the East Coast


where on the east coast?

I got my GTO from Arnold in Babylon NY. Bill, the sales manger did the deal from start to finish. He told me flat out he didnt want my 93 Z28 with 41k miles. Fair enough, i understand his position.

A few months later we came in to buy a rendezvous. He told me what he would give me for the aurora. about 1500 less than I thought. I told him i would sell the aurora privately, he held the rendezvous for me for a few weeks. Bought the renezvous from him too.

Sent my uncle there and he bought a rainier. My uncles wife is a major PITA and Bill and the staff should have told her where to go and what to do with herself. I would have. They didnt. 631 661-7000 is arnonld's number.


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> You must have run into one of the neanderthal ancestors of the modern car salesman. Most dealerships have changed their sales system these days. I got my GTO at invoice back in March (no employee discount then) plus 3.9% financing. I also asked for and got a few hundred bucks over wholesale for my Volvo. The whole negotiation took about 30 minutes with no bovine excrement or insults. I was pleasantly surprised to see a domestic dealer acting professionally. Stick to your plan. You don't need a new car. They do need a sale to make a living.


I agree.. I also bought mine in March. I walked in to the dealer and asked the receptionist to page a salesman who wanted to sell a car. Salesman walked up and said "How may I assist you?" I told him I would buy the GTO on the floor if he would come to me with the right price. His first and only offer was invoice, I told him to write it up... No BS, NO add ons, and NO wasted time. Hell, even the F&I guy was easy to deal with. I traded a 14 month old Mach-1 and was given a VERY fair price for it as well. I can guarentee that there are a few good Dealers still out there.

Looking back I am even more pleased with the deal. The GMS deal out now is only $900 less than what I payed plus I got 3.9% for 60 months. I feel the 6 months of SEG so far is well worth $900....


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Since you are in So Cal check out Desert Pontiac in Las Vegas. I did not buy my GTO there but was considering it and they were very helpful. I did not ever feel pressured there and they seemed to want to help out. If you need me to help you out with them in any way or go down there for you and scout it out I can. I know that they have one Black/Red on the lot right now. Hope that helps. :seeya: 


Desert Pontiac (702) 253-6400


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

eldodroptop said:


> I agree.. I also bought mine in March. I walked in to the dealer and asked the receptionist to page a salesman who wanted to sell a car. Salesman walked up and said "How may I assist you?" I told him I would buy the GTO on the floor if he would come to me with the right price. His first and only offer was invoice, I told him to write it up... No BS, NO add ons, and NO wasted time. Hell, even the F&I guy was easy to deal with. I traded a 14 month old Mach-1 and was given a VERY fair price for it as well. I can guarentee that there are a few good Dealers still out there.
> 
> Looking back I am even more pleased with the deal. The GMS deal out now is only $900 less than what I payed plus I got 3.9% for 60 months. I feel the 6 months of SEG so far is well worth $900....


See, thats exactly what I was talking about in that other thread. Back in March it was "Sticker or have a nice day". I had access to GMS through a family member and one dealer told me to take my GMS and take a hike. It was way different 6 months ago. Sticker was $34, $2000 something for 75K warranty, dealer hold-hold back, 7% tax, tag, title, destination bla bla bla really got the price up there. GMS knocked off like $3K off the sticker but with all the other stuff I was still in the mid-thirties.


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> Since you are in So Cal check out Desert Pontiac in Las Vegas. I did not buy my GTO there but was considering it and they were very helpful. I did not ever feel pressured there and they seemed to want to help out. If you need me to help you out with them in any way or go down there for you and scout it out I can. I know that they have one Black/Red on the lot right now. Hope that helps. :seeya:
> 
> 
> Desert Pontiac (702) 253-6400


I actually have to be in vegas at the end of the month for work. How convenient! I'll keep it in mind, for sure. I've just asked this in another thread, but I'll repeat it here. Are there residency requirements when purchasing a vehicle out of state? For some reason that phrase is just stuck in my head: Residency restrictions apply...


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

No, there shouldn't be Furyan, but CA has a STIFF penalty for bringing a car in from out of state. It used to be $300 on top of the nomal fees. I also remember that you couldn't buy a NEW car out of state, it had to be used with so many miles on it also. The CARB is the most Draconian institution in Califonia. During my fathers time in the State Senate, he made it his mission to take them down a few rungs.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah come to think of it I remember there being a rule that says the car has to have 7500 miles on it before you could register it in CA if you bought it in another state. Here in Vegas you get a 30 day temp so you would have that long to put 7500 on it. WooHoo... ROAD TRIP :seeya: :willy:


----------

